# toss-up (election results)



## bouyou

Bonjour,

En regardant les news sur les élections américaines, je tombe sur les sondages, en rouge Trump, en bleu Biden, et en gris Toss-up.
Que veut dire ce "toss-up" dans ce contexte svp?

merci.


----------



## nutcase7

Ça veut dire qu'on ne sait pour qui ces gens vont voter, comme quand on joue à pile ou face (en anglais 'to toss a coin')


----------



## tartopom

indécis
?


----------



## nutcase7

Oui, 'indécis' est le mot juste pour le résultat d'élections ou pour désigner les électeurs qui n'ont pas encore décidé pour qui voter mais je trouve qu'il ne traduit pas l'idée de chance (Fifty Fifty, c'est à dire l'égalité es chances).


----------



## ph_l

@nutcase je trouve au contraire surprenant que l'anglais laisse penser que le choix d'un votant puisse se faire à pile ou face. Y a-t-il une raison pour ne pas utiliser plutôt "undecided" (à part que toss-up est plus court de 2 caractères)?


----------



## moustic

From the WR dictionary:


*toss-up,
 tossup* _n_ _figurative, informal_ (fifty-fifty chance)incertain _adj_  pouvoir basculer pour l'un ou pour l'autre _loc v_  se jouer à rien _loc v_  (_élections..._)se jouer dans un mouchoir de poche _loc v_ Who is going to win this election is still a toss-up. Le résultat de l'élection est incertain. L'élection peut basculer pour l'un ou pour l'autre des candidats. La victoire à l'élection va se jouer à rien (_or: _ va se jouer dans un mouchoir de poche).


----------



## trellis

Toss-up = your guess is as good as mine - could go either way - don't know which way they will vote....


----------



## ph_l

Merci; je comprends qu'en fait, on ne parle pas des résultats du sondage lui-même (i.e. de l'avis des -futurs- votants) mais de projection de résultats, vraisemblablement au niveau des états, auquel cas il est compréhensible que le taux d'indécis parmi les sondés de certains états fasse que le résultat soit impossible à déterminer: too many people are undecided so the overall result is a tossup.


----------



## olivier68

Dans les sondages français, on trouve aussi l'expression "_ne se prononcent pas_". Mais je ne sais pas si cette notion, plus large que "_indécis_", recouvre exactement le sens de "_toss-up_". POTUS est élu au suffrage indirect... donc ce genre de sondage binaire/ternaire m'a toujours laissé perplexe(cf. le post de ph_I) sauf à en expliciter complètement la méthodologie.


----------



## ph_l

À la réflexion, "tossup" me semble plus exprimer "le résultat va être serré" que "le résultat est indécis".


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais pas pour un sondage ;-) Ici, si j'ai bien compris, les sondés ont été classifiés en 3 catégories :
1- ceux qui déclarent vouloir voter pour le candidat n°1
2- ceux qui déclarent vouloir voter pour le candidat n°2
3- les "toss-up", ce qui peut recouvrir plusieurs aspects :
a) déclarer ne pas savoir déjà pour qui voter entre les deux candidats 
b) déclarer ne vouloir voter ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre
c) déclarer ne pas vouloir voter du tout


----------



## wildan1

bouyou said:


> en rouge Trump, en bleu Biden, et en gris Toss-up.


Si on parle de ces couleurs, s'agirait-il d'une carte des États-Unis, avec chaque état marqué par une de ces 3 couleurs ?

Dans ce cas les états en gris sont des _toss-up states_ -- les sondages n'indiquent pas clairement qui y gagnerait, et par conséquent quel résultat on peut prévoir par le scrutin indirect--la majorité dans chaque état donne au gagnant tous les votes de cet état au collège électoral, qui détermine au final le gagnant (et non pas la simple majorité nationale). Trump n'est pas le premier à avoir gagné l'élection sans avoir reçu une majorité absolue de voix.


----------



## trellis

ph_l said:


> À la réflexion, "tossup" me semble plus exprimer "le résultat va être serré" que "le résultat est indécis".


J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre la différence...


----------



## nutcase7

Je ne voulais pas dire que les électeurs choisissaient à pile ou face mais que la *prédiction* de leur vote était *aléatoire* (de 'alea' les '*dés*' qu'on utilise dans les jeux).


----------



## Laurent2018

On peut sans doute traduire par "en balance" ?


----------



## nutcase7

Je ne trouve pas d'exemples de 'en balance'. Je préfèrerais 'c'est dans la balance' mais je ne suis pas sûre que l'expression existe.


----------



## mehoul

trellis said:


> J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre la différence...



Si tu joues à pile ou face, avant que la pièce ne soit lancée le résultat est indécis, mais il ne sera pas serré, la victoire ou la défaite sera claire et nette.


----------



## nutcase7

Très bien illustré, mehoul, on peut aussi dire en anglais que 'it's up in the air' comme la pièce de monnaie avant qu'elle ne soit retombée.


----------



## trellis

mehoul said:


> Si tu joues à pile ou face, avant que la pièce ne soit lancée le résultat est indécis, mais il ne sera pas serré, la victoire ou la défaite sera claire et nette.


Oui, mais on ne joue pas à pile ou face, et la victoire n'est pas certain d’être claire et nette - voir  *moustic *#6



*tossup* _n__figurative, informal_ (fifty-fifty chance)incertain _adj_pouvoir basculer pour l'un ou pour l'autre _loc v_


----------



## nutcase7

On est dans la phase où la pièce de monnaie est en l'air et où, comme tu l'as dit 'it could go either way'. On ne sait pas comment ils vont voter mais ça ne veut pas nécessairement dire que ces électeurs sont indécis.


----------



## trellis

nutcase7 said:


> On ne sait pas comment ils vont voter


Si! On a le sondage, mais il n'y a pas de majorité pour un camp ou l'autre...


----------



## Laurent2018

Si aucune majorité ne se dégage pour un camp ou l'autre, alors on dit "ballottage".
Mais je ne sais toujours pas si "toss-up" qualifie l'électorat ou les camps politiques...


----------



## trellis

Toss-up refers simply to the state of uncertainty as to which camp will win the election....


----------



## Nanon

Si _toss-up state_ est bien, comme il me semble, un synonyme de _swing state _(un État qui a déjà voté pour l'un ou l'autre parti dans le passé, donc imprévisible), il y a plusieurs traductions possibles. Voici ce que recommande la fiche terminologique de l'OQLF : État clé, État pivot, État charnière, État en balance, État indécis. France Terme se contente d'État-charnière. Les deux fiches datent de 2012. Tous ces termes sont compris partout (parfois avec l'ajout de swing states entre guillemets ou en italique). C'est juste une impression mais État indécis semble apparaître de plus en plus souvent dans la presse française.

Voir aussi swing state


----------



## nutcase7

Bon, maintenant je comprends qu'il doit s'agir des différents états d'Amérique et non de résultats d'un sondage en pourcentages des votes!!!


----------



## wildan1

Même si le sondage révèle un léger avantage pour un candidat, si la marge d'erreur dépasse +/-3%, cela met en doute la fiabilité du résultat.


Nanon said:


> _swing state _(un État qui a déjà voté pour l'un ou l'autre parti dans le passé, donc imprévisible)


Un_ swing state_ est un état qui semble être en train de basculer d'une majorité historiquement certaine vers l'autre parti--ce qui est causé par une évolution de la population (augmentation du nombre d'immigrés, de jeunes votants, de citadins déménageant de la ville vers la campagne, etc.)

Cela peut basculer dans les deux sens. Quand la tendance bascule des Républicains (rouges) vers les Démocrates (bleus) on appelle cet état _a purple state._


----------



## ph_l

Il y a une ambiguité sur l'origine de l'incertitude, qu'il semble difficile de capturer avec un seul mot AMHA.
En effet, ce n'est pas la même chose si, dans un Etat, les sondages donnent 48/48 et 4% d'indécis ou 5/30 et 65% d'indécis. Dans le premier cas, on peut annoncer un scrutin serré (ce que je comprends correspondre à un "vrai" 'tossup'), dans le second, un résultat incertain (même si un des deux candidats à une avance certaine et que la probabilité du résultat final n'est vraisemblablement pas 50/50).
Existe-t-il un mot anglais utilisé dans ce dernier cas?


----------



## tswsots

ph_l said:


> Existe-t-il un mot anglais utilisé dans ce dernier cas?



Pas un seul (que je sache). On pourrait dire que c'est "wide open" ou "anyone's race." Je pense que "tossup" marche dans les deux situations...

[State] remains a tossup: the polls show a tight race, too close to call right now.

With a majority of voters still undecided, the race is a tossup at this point.


----------



## wildan1

ph_l said:


> dans le second, un résultat incertain (même si un des deux candidats à une avance certaine et que la probabilité du résultat final n'est vraisemblablement pas 50/50).
> Existe-t-il un mot anglais utilisé dans ce dernier cas?


Oui, _toss-up state--_ce n'est pas un terme statistique, mais plutôt journalistique_. _


----------



## bouyou

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes ces réponses !
C'était sur ce site: https://ig.ft.com/us-election-2020
Je ne comprends pas vraiment le système des élections américaines mais les chiffres sont les grands électeurs ?


----------



## Nanon

Ce qui nous ramène au problème de la traduction : les traductions de _toss-up state _sont-elles les mêmes que celles de _swing state_?


----------



## trellis

Nanon said:


> les traductions de _toss-up state _sont-elles les mêmes que celles de _swing state_?


No! - there is no such thing as a toss-up state.
Here we are talking about a 'sondage', from which it is clear that some states will vote republican, and others democrat. 
For certain states the 'sondage' gives no clear prediction - it's a toss-up as to who will win the vote.
In the presidential election most states have always voted the same way. A few states 'swing' from one camp to the other and are called 'swing states', for example Florida. 
It may well be a toss up as to who will win a particular swing state, but they are not called toss up states....


----------



## Nanon

trellis said:


> No! - there is no such thing as a toss-up state.
> [...]
> It may well be a toss up as to who will win a particular swing state, but they are not called toss up states....


@trellis , please allow me to be surprised... ICYMI: Texas is Purely A Toss-Up State in 2020 | Texas Democratic Party


----------



## trellis

You're not the only one that's surprised - I don't think Texas is a swing state however...


----------



## Laurent2018

Une élection à deux vitesses, entre Trump et Biden

Voici un texte assez court qui contient "swing states" "Etats-pivots" et "ballottage"...


----------



## wildan1

bouyou said:


> les chiffres sont les grands électeurs ?


Sur le lien que vous avez cité, oui--ces chiffres correpospondent aux voix de l' _electoral college_ disponibles pour chaque état (dont la proportion de votes est basée sur la population de l'état au dernier recensement).


trellis said:


> I don't think Texas is a swing state however...


It didn't use to be a swing state, but with an ever-growing Hispanic population, it has become one.

So often our election results depend on people's motivation to go and vote (which is why Clinton lost--to many it seemed clear that she would win, so they didn't bother voting), and in some cases bad November weather discourages some from going.

Nothing can be very safely predicted in 2020, because a much greater than average percentage of voters are expected to vote by mail or "absentee" (you go and vote as much as several weeks early). 

Unlikely that we will know the results until all the mailed-in votes are counted, and that could take several days or even weeks.


----------

